# Deaf cat and newborn baby!



## JosephineClare (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new here and am at my wits end! We are expecting a baby in 12 weeks and have a deaf cat who is more like a kitten. She tends to roam the house and has no understanding of rules. She likes to sleep in our bedroom (our fault I know) and hates closed doors. She chases car lights, to the point that she climbs on top of the wardrobe and tries to climb the wall!

We have tried putting her downstairs at night so that she gets used to being away from the bedroom, the other cat is always there too and this worked for 3 nights but then on the fourth night she sat meowing for 1.5 hours straight. Because she is deaf she is *so* loud and I eventually give in, thinking the neighbours can hear her too.

We have bought a cat net for the Moses basket, but have heard that this will not help and I have managed to keep them out of the nursery now by keeping this door closed. Not only do I want to make sure baby is safe when here but we could really do with a good nights sleep too!

Any advice greatly received please. Thank you.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Gosh, you have my sympathy!
Deaf cats are a real challenge aren't they? My Millie is easily the most difficult cat I have ever owned and she tries my patience daily. I think the light chasing is very typical for them, Millie chases shadows and attacks the TV. 
Sorry I can't offer any advice!
Pictures please.


----------



## JosephineClare (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks PaddyPaws, we love her to bits but she is driving us mad. She is definitely a social cat unlike the grumpy, older one. I may be worrying over nothing in terms of baby and I guess time will tell. I don't know how to post photos! I shall keep trying.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would say that as long as you have a cat net and you close your nursery door at night to keep her out, you don't need to worry, and shouldn't really preven ther from coming to bed with you if it keeps her happy, shuts her up and allows you some sleep. Although I've never owned a deaf cat, I've had experience with deaf babies (it runs in our family) and know they can be horrendously noisy, so can understand why you're not getting much sleep. However, if you keep household goings on at a normal level, you'd be surprised what your baby will sleep through. She won't keep the bubba awake, so please don't worry about that either!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I totally understand where you are coming from with deaf cats, not easy but soooooooooooo loving or is that demanding 

I can't give you advise re the baby either I'm sorry to say..


----------



## JosephineClare (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I guess we will just wait and see and hope for the best. 

Recent picture of Lucie (our deaf cat) in the snow and Belle (our grumpy cat).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Both are very beautiful cats:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi

Sorry to butt in, are you planning to have baby in your room at first? At least that way you can keep an eye on baby and cat as well

I'm now removing my midwife hat and I'll let you get back to your evening


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

What a lovely handsome pair Lucie and Belle are! 

I don't know if it'll help but I think if it was me I'd consider sleeping in the nursery with the baby and the door closed, for peace of mind, and let Lucie have the freedom of the bedroom. At least at first. 

Good luck with everything! :thumbsup:


----------



## JosephineClare (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Pixie and Coco - they are cute cats but so opposites in personality. To be fair, since I posted this Lucie has seemed to have calmed down a little with a few bedroom changes so fingers crossed! Baby will be with us to begin with so I think I was just worrying over nothing. 

I do feel much better having joined here and spoken with you guys so thank you!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

JosephineClare said:


> Thanks Pixie and Coco - they are cute cats but so opposites in personality. To be fair, since I posted this Lucie has seemed to have calmed down a little with a few bedroom changes so fingers crossed! Baby will be with us to begin with so I think I was just worrying over nothing.
> 
> I do feel much better having joined here and spoken with you guys so thank you!


At least you are worrying about it. I come across quite a few families that feel the need to rehome every pet they have when a baby comes along which is so unfair. I had three cats and a dog when my youngest was born so they really are talking to the wrong midwife if they expect me to support their decision to rehome their pets!!!. Good luck with everything and I have a feeling your cat may surprise you and be better than you think


----------



## JosephineClare (Feb 28, 2013)

Just a quick update. 7.5 weeks to go and Lucie has suddenly started behaving! As soon as we go up she follows and settles on the end of the bed, no running around, no noise, just calm until the morning! I wonder if she knows lol...let's hope it stays this way!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

When I was expecting my now 7month old I tried shutting my cat out of the bedroom and she kept waking us up in the night scratching at the door. She's not deaf but we thought she was at one point as she didn't react to noise, we only realised when opening her treats that she can hear (she's just old and stubborn). By the time my baby came she was coming back in our room and never has tried to get into the Moses basket/cot. Now baby's in her own room I do try to keep the cat out of there as I don't want her making herself comfortable in the cot, lol. PussPuss has never liked closed doors but it's not been a problem with the baby's room. 

My advice is you'll be near enough to keep an eye on the baby and the novelty will have worn of by the time baby's in their own room. Just try keep the door shut to baby's room from now on.


----------

